# Netbeans - pinke senkrechte Linie über den Quellcode



## RBS2002 (13. Aug 2009)

Hi,

ich habe irgendwie seit ein paar Minuten bei Netbeans eine pinke Linie, fast ganz rechts, die sich bis zum Ende des Quellcodes hinzieht und finde keine Option wie ich diese wegbekommen kann (muss wahrscheinlich eine dämliche Tastenkombination gedrückt haben), ist nämlich leicht nervig - zumal es keine schöne Farbe ist. Syntaktische Fehler sind nicht vorhanden - also scheidet die Möglichkeit, leider, aus 

Vielen vielen Dank im Voraus,
mfG RBS2002


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Aug 2009)

Diese Linie markiert die Anzahl der Zeichen in einer Zeile.
Ich glaube der Ausgangszustand sind 80 Zeichen. Man kann die Farbe, die Anzahl der Zeichen ändern, oder auch die Anzeige komplett deaktivieren.


----------



## RBS2002 (14. Aug 2009)

okay, vielen Dank


----------

